# Recommend me a great coyote skinning knife.



## 19Delta

This forum has been a great help! My 15-year-old son and I are going coyote hunting after deer season is over.

I would love some opinions from the pros of a great coyote skinning knife.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Welcome to Predator Talk. Dexter Russel 4 1/2" Skinning knife and Pelter $25 @ F&T:


----------



## youngdon

If you're into knives or want one that is special check out this link www.woodchuckforge.com Chuck Richards is a member here and has posted the process he used to make a WWII commemorative (Attu Island). It'll run you more than $20 bucks probably but you'll have an awesome treasure.


----------



## Dakota Dogs

A couple guide buddies of mine use Havalon Piranta knives for skinning/caping everything from antelope to elk. Good non-slip handle, razor sharp blades that are replaceable ( like a scalpel blade ) - it's not going to be a family heirloom but it's light, sharp and works great for several skinning chores. http://www.havalon.com/piranta-edge-skinning-knife-xt60edge.html

Happy skinning!


----------



## 19Delta

Linkte name="youngdon" post="103702" timestamp="1355412965"]
If you're into knives or want one that is special check out this link www.woodchuckforge.com 
Link is not wording.


----------



## youngdon

You might try sending a PM to Chuck Richards.


----------



## prairiewolf

really any good quality knife will work well as long as you dont go overboard on the size, main thing in skinning a coyote is use a gut hook to run down the color line on the back legs and 3-4 inches from the base of the tail. This is where most knives get dull (from cutting the hair). Also when cutting the hide off around the legs pull the hide over itself and then cut from the skin side.


----------



## poe

I have yet to try 1 on a coyote but this year for skinning deer I got a hooked blade for a exacto knife. Im pretty sure its actually a shingle knife ( thats what I have used them for in the past anyway) and I will say it makes the best gut hook I have ever used hands down. I didnt have to use a normal blade to cut into the skin and the knife sled right up the legs without any effort and I didnt have any problems with them sliping out. Ill try and post a picture if I can find one.


----------



## poe

I dont have a picture but if you just google shingle knife it will show you pictures. They are cheap and they work awsome.


----------



## hassell

poe said:


> I dont have a picture but if you just google shingle knife it will show you pictures. They are cheap and they work awsome.


Great idea poe.


----------



## 19Delta

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## chuck richards

If you need any more ideas I can certainly help. Thanks for all the cudo's guys. My website has changed as my ISP flaked on me and I lost woodchuckforge. So my new site is http://acrichardscustomknives.com Still under construction but it will give you an idea of what I have done.

Take Care

Here's one I did a little but ago. It would work well but i would recommend a thinner blade.


----------



## hassell

Use to same knife that you would carry for deer hunting!!!!!!


----------

